# mako spearguns



## ocddeerhunter (Jul 25, 2012)

Is there any local dive shops that have Mako guns so i can look at it before I buy ?(like I'd have to if i orded direct)
also if any knows where I can buy a trigger handle for a pole spear made by t.d. peerce(an ausie made biller) I 've used one for years and want one for my son.e-mail info to [email protected] Thanks


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

The are online only. They do not sell to shops to keep their prices they way they are. Great gear! for the most part, a rail gun is a rail gun. if youve seen one before, cressi, omer, hammerhead, youve seen a mako. they use pretty much all stainless internal parts which is nice. around here though, wood guns with an extended loading butt is king. The railguns use a thinner shaft, where a wood gun can accept a larger shaft. They can also take more and stronger bands. if you havent chest loaded a gun, it isnt hard, just not as easy as hip loading. just some thought.


----------



## ocddeerhunter (Jul 25, 2012)

*Mako*

Thats what I thought ,I'm still going to order one, they came out with an enclosed track that floats after the shot .I'm using a riffe metal teck 3 with enclosed track now its a great gun but HEAVY it would only float if I bolted wood to it ,thats not happening.Ive got a jbl woody mag used it for years and all my buddys use billers BUT both those guns can only take just so much band pressue and then you can't pull the trigger ,not so with riffes ,wongs and other top end guns with top end price tags .I have a rob allen euro style rail gun (with a picasso brand handle )shoots harder than any other gun I 've used and it floats after the shot BUT IT HAS A CRAP LINE RELEASE Plastic I have to keep a fat rubber band on my trigger gaurd till i string it then slide rubber band over shooting line to keep it on the release no way to fix it ,gun is glued togeather .Its pretty tuff to load but it worth it when I get full penatration whole shaft through the head .I just want a better line release.so I'm buying a Mako looks like a lotta gun for the money.


----------



## ClemsonTiger11 (Aug 12, 2010)

I was given a Mako a few years back for a birthday present and love it. The gun itself floats, but not with a spear loaded in it. It's great for when you shoot a fish and the gun floats up out of the way, but would not float if you dropped it in the deep blue. It is extremely powerful and accurate. Mine came with two bands and will go right through a 8-10lbs. sheepshead at 10 feet or so. Being my first and only spear gun, it took me a while to learn how to wrap all the line around the spear but after some practice I could reload in about 30 seconds or so. I am not too sure of the measurements of my gun but it seems to be long compared to the JBL's I have seen in the stores. Not sure if this is due to it being a rail gun or not. I do know that with it being long it takes a lot to pull the bands back, and that gives it some fire power. I didn't deal with the sales people but my brother said they are super nice and I believe they will customize the gun to how you want it to some extent. Good luck!


----------



## toobad4u (Feb 13, 2012)

I shoot a Mako 100 Predator Pro, and haven't had a problem in 2 years. My buddy has a 110 Pred. Pro, and loves it too. Only had 1 problem with his, the line release piece broke, but a quick phone call to Mako, resulted in a complete new handle and trigger mechanism delivered 2 days later. Not many business of any type you can say that about. Best customer service, period. :thumbsup:

Stephen


----------



## El Kabong (May 9, 2012)

Love my 100cm Oceanic Pro. I didn't feel the enclosed track was necessary though. It shoot like a laser, and usually goes completely through small and medium-sized fish.

Someone dropped it while loading the boat, and the buttplate broke. I shot Mako an email asking them how much a replacement would cost, and they shipped a free replacement within two days. I felt like the broken part was my fault, and certainly didn't expect a free replacement. Mako rocks!!!


----------



## ucf_motorcycle (Jul 12, 2008)

They offer a loaner program to military if you want to just try one out.

I just ordered a 70cm Predator to try out spear gunning for the first time. 

Also they have a no-fault warranty on their guns for 3 years. If you run over it with your truck they will give you a new gun.


----------



## ocddeerhunter (Jul 25, 2012)

*i just bought one today just got home*

I bought one off craigs's list in lynn haven (pc) drove 130 miles round trip can't wait to kill something with it


----------

